# HELP training in Canada???



## bhoy (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm an EMT in Ireland and registered with the PHECC (Pre Hospital Emergency Care Council) and I am wanting to train as a Paramedic in Canada. I am wanting to know if anyone can help me in finding out more about doing this. I need to know about where to contact or any web sires worth looking at and how do they do it there are ambulances private or run by the state and do they take on anyone with just the EMT qualification or do you have to be a paramedic. Do you have to be a Canadian citizen to work over there or will they accept a work permit to non nationals? Any and all help greatly appreciated thanks in advanced.


----------



## systemet (Jul 24, 2011)

What you have to understand with Canada (or the US), is that EMS is organised on the provincial / state level, not the national level.  This may seem a little strange, but the training and licensing requirements vary depending on where in the country you want to work.

To legally work in Canada, I imagine you need to either be a citizen or have a work permit.  If you don't have family ties to Canada, it may be difficult to get a work permit.  Typically these are given out preferentially to people who have skills in demand.  Some countries have special programs for under 25s, or under 30s.  I'm not sure if Canada is one of them.  I'd take a stop by an embassy / consulate, or Citizenship and  Immigration Canada  --  http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/index.asp .

So I think you need to work a few things out first:

(1) Where do you want to go in Canada?
(2) How are you going to legally reside in Canada?  Are you a Canadian citizen? Can you apply for citizenship through having had relatives that are citizens? Are you just looking for a student visa?  Or are you trying to get a work permit as an EMT?
(3) Which level of training are you looking for?  Are you planning on taking BLS training at the EMT / PCP level, or are you looking for ALS training at the EMT-P/ACP level?  
(4) Do your existing credentials transfer for reciprocity in the region you want to work or study in?  Do you have the prerequisite training for an ALS program?  Do you need to get your Irish qualifications recognised first in order to obtain a work permit?

Good luck.


----------

